# Grave's, Hashimoto's, AND Thyroid Cancer??



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible to have Grave's disease, Hashimoto's disease, AND thyroid cancer?? I was recently diagnosed with both Grave's disease and Hashimoto's disease. The ultrasound also showed a nodule, which is currently too small to biopsy. Is it really possible for the nodule to be cancer? I mean, what are the chances of having that many things wrong with one tiny gland?

It's all very convenient though, when you think about it. Treatment for cancer would be to remove the gland, which is one of the treatment options for both Hashimoto's and Grave's. At least if my thyroid was removed, my antibody counts would decrease, and I wouldn't have to deal with those side effects (miscarriage and birth defects).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> Is it possible to have Grave's disease, Hashimoto's disease, AND thyroid cancer?? I was recently diagnosed with both Grave's disease and Hashimoto's disease. The ultrasound also showed a nodule, which is currently too small to biopsy. Is it really possible for the nodule to be cancer? I mean, what are the chances of having that many things wrong with one tiny gland?
> 
> It's all very convenient though, when you think about it. Treatment for cancer would be to remove the gland, which is one of the treatment options for both Hashimoto's and Grave's. At least if my thyroid was removed, my antibody counts would decrease, and I wouldn't have to deal with those side effects (miscarriage and birth defects).


It most certainly is. Welcome and here is some info.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

Ultrasounds have their limitations. I strongly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

Do you have any swollen lymph nodes in the neck/clavical area? Do you have a goiter?

I don't know what the odds are but it would be wise to put the worry to rest w/RAIU.

There are some scientists that purport that Hashi's and Graves' are closely interlocked. I have a tendency to believe that. And cancer is a bedfellow; sadly.

Have you had antibodies' tests?


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi:

Yes, it is possible. I have both Graves' and Hashi's and had a total thyroidectomy in July. They were unable to do radiation because my thyroid was so damaged and couldn't tell me if there wasn't cancer until after they did my surgery. So yes, there can be cancer with both diseases present.

I agree with Andros. GEt an RAU scan performed and that should give you more answers.

Best of luck!
Patti


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

I did have the radioactive iodine uptake scan performed. That's how they determined I have Grave's disease. I'm currently hyperthyroid and have been for about a year and a half (from what I can tell), but I also tested positive for the Hashimoto's antibodies and have had symptoms of Hashimoto's in the past.

I don't have a goiter, and nothing is swollen as far as I know. In fact, the diseases probably wouldn't have been discovered had my sister not read something that made her think she might have Hashimoto's. I whole family decided to be tested, just to be on the safe side. My doctor was reluctant to test me since I'm only 22 and have no goiter, but she finally agreed to just for my peace of mind.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> I did have the radioactive iodine uptake scan performed. That's how they determined I have Grave's disease. I'm currently hyperthyroid and have been for about a year and a half (from what I can tell), but I also tested positive for the Hashimoto's antibodies and have had symptoms of Hashimoto's in the past.
> 
> I don't have a goiter, and nothing is swollen as far as I know. In fact, the diseases probably wouldn't have been discovered had my sister not read something that made her think she might have Hashimoto's. I whole family decided to be tested, just to be on the safe side. My doctor was reluctant to test me since I'm only 22 and have no goiter, but she finally agreed to just for my peace of mind.


Well, good grief. What in the world would your age have to do w/anything?

Glad you had RAIU. If there were any solid nodules or anything else suspicious, I would hope they would note that?

Do you have a copy of the report? What was your rate of uptake; do you know?


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Andros said:


> Well, good grief. What in the world would your age have to do w/anything?
> 
> Glad you had RAIU. If there were any solid nodules or anything else suspicious, I would hope they would note that?
> 
> Do you have a copy of the report? What was your rate of uptake; do you know?


Well I went in asking to be tested for Hashimoto's, and apparently Hashimoto's is usually discovered a little later in life?

They didn't note any nodules on the RAIU. One report (I can't remember if it was the RAIU or the ultrasound) said that there was increased vascularity and that one lobe was slightly larger than the other. The RAIU said in capital letters, "CONSISTENT WITH THE DIAGNOSIS OF GRAVE'S DISEASE." I don't remember what the rate of uptake was. I'll have to look at the report when I get home tonight.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> Well I went in asking to be tested for Hashimoto's, and apparently Hashimoto's is usually discovered a little later in life?
> 
> They didn't note any nodules on the RAIU. One report (I can't remember if it was the RAIU or the ultrasound) said that there was increased vascularity and that one lobe was slightly larger than the other. The RAIU said in capital letters, "CONSISTENT WITH THE DIAGNOSIS OF GRAVE'S DISEASE." I don't remember what the rate of uptake was. I'll have to look at the report when I get home tonight.


Thank you. I find that the radiology/path guys/gals do know their stuff so I am comfortable with the comment about Graves' and if there were no nodules,that is the best news of all!! Good!

"Hashimoto's thyroiditis is the most common cause of thyroid diseases in children and adolescents and it is also the most common cause of acquired hypothyroidism with or without goiter. Autoimmune thyroid disease includes Graves' disease, Hashimoto's thyroiditis, and idiopathic hypothyroidism (atrophic Hashimoto's thyroiditis)."

http://www.raysahelian.com/hashimotosthyroiditis.html

So, how are you feeling and has the doctor placed you on antithyroid medication and beta-blocker?


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Andros said:


> Thank you. I find that the radiology/path guys/gals do know their stuff so I am comfortable with the comment about Graves' and if there were no nodules,that is the best news of all!! Good!
> 
> "Hashimoto's thyroiditis is the most common cause of thyroid diseases in children and adolescents and it is also the most common cause of acquired hypothyroidism with or without goiter. Autoimmune thyroid disease includes Graves' disease, Hashimoto's thyroiditis, and idiopathic hypothyroidism (atrophic Hashimoto's thyroiditis)."
> 
> ...


I'm feeling okay. My doctor immediately prescribed me a beta-blocker, before I did the RAIU and ultrasound, because my resting heart rate was really high (between 100 and 130). However, the beta-blocker affected my asthma enough that I had to stop taking it. After I did the RAIU and ultrasound, my doctor prescribed an anti-thyroid medication. I've been taking it for about 2 weeks now, and I have noticed some improvements. I'm better able to concentrate, which is nice, and my heart isn't causing me pain anymore.  The plan is to treat the Grave's with the antithyroid pill. If my levels dip too low or the Hashimoto's becomes dominant, then she'll give me the replacement hormones. And I'll do the RAIU again in 6 months to see if there are any changes to the nodule.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> I'm feeling okay. My doctor immediately prescribed me a beta-blocker, before I did the RAIU and ultrasound, because my resting heart rate was really high (between 100 and 130). However, the beta-blocker affected my asthma enough that I had to stop taking it. After I did the RAIU and ultrasound, my doctor prescribed an anti-thyroid medication. I've been taking it for about 2 weeks now, and I have noticed some improvements. I'm better able to concentrate, which is nice, and my heart isn't causing me pain anymore. The plan is to treat the Grave's with the antithyroid pill. If my levels dip too low or the Hashimoto's becomes dominant, then she'll give me the replacement hormones. And I'll do the RAIU again in 6 months to see if there are any changes to the nodule.


There is evidence that clearing up the thyroid problem goes a long way to alleviating asthma.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1632209/?page=1

There are 2 pages; just click on them to Zoom in! Asthma is very scary.

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better! What antithyroid med are you on?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had graves and hashi's antibodies as well with no goitre. Had a similar hard time to get my doc to pay attention until I went into thyroid storm and had to be hospitalized. I ended up opting for surgery because I did not feel better on the methimazole. I suspect it was because my antibodies never calmed down. I have felt so much better since surgery. Hope things continue to get better for you too!


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Andros said:


> There is evidence that clearing up the thyroid problem goes a long way to alleviating asthma.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1632209/?page=1
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. That is interesting that hyperthyroidism can make asthma worse. I personally haven't noticed any decline in my breathing, except when I took the beta-blocker. I've had fairly serious asthma my entire life and have been on steroid controllers since I was little. I started on Advair about 3 years ago, and it's been working well. I still can't handle triggers well (dustmites, cats, exercise, colds, etc.), but overall my breathing has improved. It would be nice if it continued to improve, but given my long history of asthma, I kind of doubt it.

Thanks, I'm so happy to be feeling a little better too. I'm on Methimazole, 3 times a day for now.

I have a question for you: Have you noticed any change in your desire/ability to socialize with people with changes in your thyroid levels?


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

lavender said:


> I had graves and hashi's antibodies as well with no goitre. Had a similar hard time to get my doc to pay attention until I went into thyroid storm and had to be hospitalized. I ended up opting for surgery because I did not feel better on the methimazole. I suspect it was because my antibodies never calmed down. I have felt so much better since surgery. Hope things continue to get better for you too!


Eek! A thyroid storm?! I'm lucky that my hyperthyroidism was caught as soon as it was, because it was having such a strong effect on my heart. It might not have been caught until there was serious damage to my heart.

I'm glad you're feeling better now. I wonder if surgery wouldn't be the best for me as well. It really concerns me that just the presence of the antibodies can cause miscarriage and birth defects.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> Thanks for the link. That is interesting that hyperthyroidism can make asthma worse. I personally haven't noticed any decline in my breathing, except when I took the beta-blocker. I've had fairly serious asthma my entire life and have been on steroid controllers since I was little. I started on Advair about 3 years ago, and it's been working well. I still can't handle triggers well (dustmites, cats, exercise, colds, etc.), but overall my breathing has improved. It would be nice if it continued to improve, but given my long history of asthma, I kind of doubt it.
> 
> Thanks, I'm so happy to be feeling a little better too. I'm on Methimazole, 3 times a day for now.
> 
> I have a question for you: Have you noticed any change in your desire/ability to socialize with people with changes in your thyroid levels?


Oh,my goodness yes on the social aspect. It is just amazing to what extent this thyroid stuff does to our psyche and limbic system in the brain.

Mood swings, you name it.

Here is some interesting info and there is a symptoms list if you scroll down.
http://www.ngdf.org/cms/modules/files/uploads/7699.PDF


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hyperthyroid affected my breathing. I had a hard time getting deep breaths. I think it has to do with the overall muscle fatigue.

I have noticed huge shifts in my desire to be social with my shifting thyroid levels. At times it was like I had social anxiety or did not have the energy to go out and be amongst people. It's gradually getting better, but it has been a slow process. Starting school in the fall gave me a whole new social arena to go out in, and I have found that I am warming up very slowly. Last semester I was still so hypothyroid after my surgery that I could not remember anyone's name. Now, I can remember who people are, but I am still very slowly engaging in social activities, and sometimes I have to force myself to go out with all my old friends because I would just rather stay in. I do know that I feel a lot better when I go out. It has been a bit of a double edged sword with the social anxiety paired with isolation and loneliness of being sick. Thankfully, I have had some great friends who have stuck by my side this past year.

As for the miscarriage and birth defects, I have seen quite a few women show up on this board with concerns about not being able to get pregnant or miscarriage around thyroid issues, and I have a friend whose miscarriage was attributed to hypothyroidism. I personally have not had a regular cycle in a year and a half, which I think is all due to my thyroid. The next appointment I need to make is with a gynecologist.


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Andros said:


> Oh,my goodness yes on the social aspect. It is just amazing to what extent this thyroid stuff does to our psyche and limbic system in the brain.
> 
> Mood swings, you name it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information.

I don't know. I feel like I haven't been normal since I was 13. My freshman year of high school I became very depressed, gained around 20 pounds, and stopped wanting to engage in any social activities. Life was utterly miserable. I struggled with all of that until really a year and a half ago. I'm guessing that's when the hyperthyroidism really kicked in. I felt pretty good for a month or so in October.

By December, I was more withdrawn from life again, though not depressed. Then I went on Accutane for my face. Apparently Accutane affects the neurotransmitters in the brain. For everyone I've talked to, Accutane made them reckless, outgoing, unable to consider consequences. For me, it was _wonderful_. I was actually able to carry on conversations with people, despite some anxiety in the back of my mind. I'm normally (normal as far as what I have become accustomed to) so overly analytical that I really cannot carry small talk with anyone outside of immediate family.

I've been more socially withdrawn and anxious since summer, but I think the medication is helping. I'm beginning to feel comfortable talking with people again. My only fear is that the depression will come back as my thyroid levels decrease. As bad as the anxiety, heart palpitations, chest pain, and inability to concentrate have been, they're relief compared to the depression. :-/


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had a lot of ups and downs with my thyroid this past year. Things seem to be evening out now that I am getting stable on my thyroid replacement after surgery. Looking back, I never would have expected it to take this long to start to feel somewhat normal again. I found that therapy has been an invaluable tool to me through this all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> Thank you so much for the information.
> 
> I don't know. I feel like I haven't been normal since I was 13. My freshman year of high school I became very depressed, gained around 20 pounds, and stopped wanting to engage in any social activities. Life was utterly miserable. I struggled with all of that until really a year and a half ago. I'm guessing that's when the hyperthyroidism really kicked in. I felt pretty good for a month or so in October.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry. You have been suffering way too long. I hate to say, "Join the club" but I am going to say it anyway. I for 20 years, Lavender for 6.............others too. Maybe we should do a poll on this?

Anyway, we are here for you and I promise to keep you in my prayers also. It "is" going to get better.


----------



## honeysuckle2 (Mar 9, 2011)

lavender said:


> I have had a lot of ups and downs with my thyroid this past year. Things seem to be evening out now that I am getting stable on my thyroid replacement after surgery. Looking back, I never would have expected it to take this long to start to feel somewhat normal again. I found that therapy has been an invaluable tool to me through this all.


I wouldn't mind therapy; it's just expensive. :-/


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

worth every penny I spent! Your insurance may help cover the costs and some therapists have a sliding fee scale.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honeysuckle2 said:


> I wouldn't mind therapy; it's just expensive. :-/


It is; I think at the time mine was $65 per hour but worth every penny. I made sacrifices in other areas plus I went every other week. No insurance. That worked out fine. I benefited greatly!

You could get someone to work w/you on a sliding scale according to your income.


----------



## Breeze123 (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope that I am not too late to join in this discussion. Long story short, I was diagnosed with Graves about 5 years ago. But two years ago, when I moved to DC, my endo told me that I have Hashi's. Now I have nodules, often pains in my throat, chest pains so bad that I often wake up at night, bad anxiety (have never been an anxious person), tremors, etc... My doc told me that he doesn't understand why I have these symptoms, because I have Hashi's. He thinks that my "episodes" are random cases of silent thyroiditis. But my chest pains are only getting worse and my antibodies are only increasing (last time they were over 12,000). My TSH also fluctuates. Most recently it was 4.3, but prior to that, it was 6.7. This is unquestionably affecting my day to day life, as I am an attorney and don't control my schedule. Any suggestions are much appreciated! Oh and the doctor has not suggested any treatment. I've asked. He doesn't think I'm a candidate since my levels are "normal." But I feel like crap!!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

EEEEK! those are high antibodies! What antibodies have they tested you for? have you considered getting a new endo? I don't like the way you are being treated at all. 6.7 is not a "normal" TSH by a long shot, and 4.3 is treatable


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Breeze123 said:


> I hope that I am not too late to join in this discussion. Long story short, I was diagnosed with Graves about 5 years ago. But two years ago, when I moved to DC, my endo told me that I have Hashi's. Now I have nodules, often pains in my throat, chest pains so bad that I often wake up at night, bad anxiety (have never been an anxious person), tremors, etc... My doc told me that he doesn't understand why I have these symptoms, because I have Hashi's. He thinks that my "episodes" are random cases of silent thyroiditis. But my chest pains are only getting worse and my antibodies are only increasing (last time they were over 12,000). My TSH also fluctuates. Most recently it was 4.3, but prior to that, it was 6.7. This is unquestionably affecting my day to day life, as I am an attorney and don't control my schedule. Any suggestions are much appreciated! Oh and the doctor has not suggested any treatment. I've asked. He doesn't think I'm a candidate since my levels are "normal." But I feel like crap!!


OMG!! What antibodies are you talking about here? Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Cancer would be a very strong consideration here.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

It sounds like your thyroid could be substernal as well.

Have you had any of these labs? If not, they are needed!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What kind of med have you been on for your thyroid all this time?


----------

